# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Jeta dhe problemet e gruas shqiptare

## Albo

Ne kete 8 mars 2004, diten nderkombetare te gruas, i ftoj te gjitha grate dhe vajzat e ketij forumi qe te ngrejne ne kete teme disa prej shqetesimeve, problemeve shoqerore qe ato hasin ne jeten shqiptare, si ne Atdhe edhe ne vendet e botes ku ju keni emigruar.

Eshte nje rast i mire ky per te artikuluar per te gjithe anetaret e ketij forumi problemet me te mprehta qe has femra shqiptare sot. Kjo do te mundesoje qe te gjithe anetaret e ketij forumi te njihen me to dhe te jene me te ndjeshem ndaj pjeses me delikate dhe te pambrojtur te shoqerise.

*Cilat jane problemet kryesore qe hasin femrat shqiptare?*

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *...te jene me te ndjeshem ndaj pjeses me delikate dhe te pambrojtur te shoqerise.
> *


aha ka te drejt albo...pak me shkurt te jeni me delikate ndaj "viktimave" te shoqerise...shume titull i bukur dhe akoma me i bukur kur e degjon nga ata te cilit na kan bere te kemi kete titull (burrat).
Problemi qe kam ne kete moment eshte tamam kjo qe kam cituar dhe menyra qe eshte futur ne shkrimin e albos.  Albua eshte i gjinis mashkullore (no doupt about that lol) dhe si mashkull qe eshte i pelqen akoma dhe kur hap nje teme per Femrat ti uli ne nje far menyre...me e keqja eshte qe keto fjal perfaqsojne opinionin e shoqerise te socme per Femrat ne pergjithesi.  Si Femer qe jam me ofendojne keto fjal se une personalisht se ndjej veten as delikate as te pambrojtur...dhe ashtu duhet te jet cdo Femer neqofte se do ta quaj veten njesoj me burrat...dhe neqofte se nuk do qe ta shfrytezojne.

ps. te gjitha keto nuk ishin qe te them qe ka shkruajtur dicka gabim albua sepse ky eshte opinioni tij, por ishin qe tju bej te kuptoni nga nje example kush eshte opinioni i shoqerise (sidomos i burave) per Femrat sot dhe te mendohemi ne (Femrat)ku veprojme gabim dhe ju japim te drejten te tjerve te na quajne 'viktima' apo delikate apo te pambrojtura..etj.


Alda.

----------


## Mina

Gruaja shqiptare has probleme vetem per shkak te mentalitetit!
Problemet me te pashmangshme i has ne familje ku shihet si objekt nga pjestaret e tjere te familjes, qofte edhe nga femijet. Gruaja eshte NENE dhe kjo fjale ka peshe. Nese konceptohet keshtu, ajo fiton vendin qe i takon dhe nuk konsiderohet si sherbetore. Cdo grua i di mire detyrat e saj dhe i kryen me se miri ato. Cdo grua e di se kur te sjelle krijesen ne jete do te qendroje me nete te tera pa gjume, dhe kjo nuk e tremb. Ky problem eshte trajtuar edhe ne tema te tjera dhe per te mos e egzaxhiruar po ndalem ketu. Le te vazhdojne te tjeret...

----------


## KaLTerSi

Cilat jane problemet kryesore qe hasin femrat shqiptare?

Ku te fillosh? Te fillosh tek menyra se si ato trajtohen ne nje shoqeri ku mentaliteti maskilist dominon nga skaji veriut deri ne ate te jugut? Te fillosh tek pseudo perfaqesimi i gruas ne qeveri ku mbi 90% e deputeteve dhe qeveritareve jane meshkuj? Te fillosh ne fushen e biznesit ku per te njejten pune ne relate me meshkujt, grate paguhen me nje page qesharake? Te fillosh tek komercializimi i trupit te gruas ne reklamimet e medias ku ajo paraqitet si nje ikone seksuale? 

Ne nje artikull qe po lexoja dije pikerisht kjo ceshtje diskutohej ku diskriminimi gruas ka kaluar ne dimensione aq te gjera ku pothuajse dita dites sajohen menyra te reja poshterimi per figuren e saj. Dhe kjo jo domosdoshmerisht per faj te burrave po per faj te vete grave gjithashtu te cilat i suportojne keto menyra duke u bere dhe protagoniste te tyre. 
Nje ilustrim eshte kapadajlleku i atyre pak grave te cilat kane arritur te behen perfaqesuese te ndonje zoneje te mbytur andej nga fshatrat e veriut e ku ter diten e tyre e kalojne ne sedilet prej lekure te mercedezave duke gjesdisur sa nga Tirana e ne Turqi e duke diskutuar problematika te rendesishme sic eshte aroma e parfumit me te fundit te Bvlgarit dhe nderkohe vajzat fshatare per nje cope sapun akoma cajne me ore te tera mes malesh per te arritur ne qender te fshatit pasi rregullimi rrugeve vazhdon te jete nje iluzion i larget.
Apo pushimet e gjyqtareve gra te cilat mbasi denojne trafikantet, perdhunuesit, bosat, kriminelet e vrasesit e vajzave te pafajshme, me nga nje apo dy vjet burgim ikin andej nga Majorka te ulura ne shezllone duke shijuar pijen e tyre nen nje ombrelle nderkohe qe tere ky lluks me paturpesi eshte marre nga viktima si pune e Groshes nga Leke Bibajt apo Rahimes se ngujuar andej nga Kala e Dodes.
Te kete qene valle ndonjehere gruaja e emacipuar apo vitet 60te jane thjeshte figment i imagjinates tone te shfrenuar pasi 40 e ca vjet me vone babai arrin te vrase vajzen e tij(Groshe) dhe avokati babait ironikisht eshte grua. Te qeshesh apo te qash?

Ky eshte realiteti skandaloz ne te cilin jeton femra shqiptare dhe dua te perfitoj nga rasti te uroj Gezuar Festen e 8 Marsit Groshes, ndjes paste, e shume te tjerave qe per hir te mentalitetit relik bene sakrificen me sublime.

Diskutime te mbara per ato qe do vijojne.

----------


## Stela2

*Cilat jane problemet kryesore qe hasin femrat shqiptare?* [/B][/QUOTE]

jam tersisht dakort me kaltersine!
Problemet e gruas shqiptare nuk kane te sosur.
te flasesh mbi nje mentalitet te mykur qe e shikon gruan si nje objekt, te flasesh per problemet dhe hallet qe ajo kalon cdo dite, te flasesh per kushtet e jetes, per mundsite qe ka nje grua te gjeje vetveten ne familje ne shoqeri ne pune kudo, mbase do qe vetem nje privilegj, qe asnjeher sdo i jepej. Di qe ne shqipri ka disa organizat qe ndihmojne gruan shqiptare, qe mundohen te cojne ate ne emancipim e te tjera brockulla te tilla qe tingellojne  fare  banale, une per vete si besoj, eshte thjesht nje menyre e mire ne shqipri jo per te ndimuar gruan, ...po per te fituar para, gjithmone ne kuriz te gruas.Jeta e shqiptarve ne pergjithsi nuk eshte e thjeshte, po pjesa me e rende ka rene mbi kuriz te gruas.Cfare mund ti thuash nje nene qe i kane perdhunuar vajzen ne syte e saj, si mund ta ngushellosh nje nene qe kerkon femijen ku e ka,nje nene qe se di ceshte bere me vajzen e saj, nje nene qe se di pse djalin apo vajzen ja vrane, apo nje nene qe shpreson qe vajza e saj 24 vjece studente e pafajshme pret nga duart e arta te nje mjeku matrapaz qe ti shpetoj jeten nderkohe kur atij i intereson vetem paraja...
Apo cmund te thote nje nene qe pretendonte qe femija e saj te gjente nje jete me te mire diku ne europe apo bot, e dergoje ate me studime, apo emigrant dhe si perfundim gjeti vetem plage dhimbje vdekje ....mos valle eshte diku e shkruar qe shqiptaret te kene gjithmone tragjedira???
une them qe kjo sdo mbaroje kurre nese do vazhdohet e njejta politike sic eshte ndjekur keto 13 vjet,mos prisni qe dikush te vi te ndryshoj jeten tuaj, qe nje president apo minister apo disa politikane njerez te ndyre ...te ndryshojne shqiperine ajo dihet tashme...ska per te ndodhur kure...
ne jemi vetem lodrat me te cilet atyre ju duhet te lujne qe te mbushin xhepat e tyre...
kjo eshte errsira me e madhe qe po kalon shqiptari...eresire me sy te hapur!!!

----------


## Florida Piku

STELA2  Te pergezoj per shkrimin e bukur tendin dhe te uroj me shpirt te mirat e kesaj bote.Eshte e vertete qe hallet e dertet e femrave shqiptare skane te sosur dhe ne qe jetojme ketu i ndjejme vete peshen e tyre.. une jam nene e dy vajzave dhe uroj me shpirt qe ato te mos martohen ketu sepse meshkujt ketu jane me egoistet qe mund te mbaje globi. Jeta per ne eshte shume e veshtire dhe jemi te detyruara qe gjysmen e saj ta bejme per opinion dhe gjysmen per vete.Jemi te vrara shpirterisht dhe e ndjejme se nuk kemi perkrahje as nga shteti.. Te gjitha ato qe shkruhen neper letra per te mbrojtur te drejtat e grave mbeten vetem neper letra dhe ma merr mendja qe dhe ata vete qe i shkruajne nuk i zbatojne.Sa raste kemi degjuar keto kohet e fundit ku burri vret gruan babai vajzen... Eshte per te qare se si u beme keshtu dhe tju them te drejten un i kam humbur shpresat qe nje dite ketu dhe ne te jetojm si grate e tjera ne bote.. Shpresoj dhe i lutem zotit qe vajzat e mia te ikin nga ky vend.....

----------


## Mision

[QUOTE][i]Postuar më parë nga FierAlda143 [shume titull i bukur dhe akoma me i bukur kur e degjon nga ata te cilit na kan bere te kemi kete titull (burrat).

Alda me te vertet  ke te drejt dhe une ndihem nje nga ata burra qe meriton kritiken tende,habitem kur shiqoje televizorin apo ndegjoj, kur flitet per te drejtat e femres,kush jemi ne ti japim krijeses    me te persosur te drejta?

----------


## Puhiza

Po grate, si thoni ju, vete ato, a kane ne dore vertet te ndryshojne dicka ne kete panorame te zymte ku jetojne?
Cfare mund te bejne dhe si mund ta bejne?

----------


## Anisela

Shkrime shume origjinale,te dhimshme,te verteta......Problemi i avancimit te gruas nuk exsiston vetem ne Shqiperi,por ne gjithe boten,vetem grada e ketij problemi ndryshon me vendet e tjera....Diskriminim...dhune...perdhunim....vuajtj  e ekonomike.....jane nga problemet e perditshme qe i perjetojne te gjithe femrat ne gjithe boten....Organizatat e mbrojtjes se grave jane te shumta por nuk e kane fuqin te ndryshojne keto fakte....Do duhen shume vite qe te arihet aty ku duhet....

----------


## Devil-girl-uk

Emancipimi i femres eshte nje realitet i ri ne shoqerine tone. nuk kuptoj pse per shkak te opinionit femra duhet te sillet ndryshe ne shoqerine shqiptare e ndryshe ne ate te huaj?? 

Kam lexuar nje shprehje angleze ku thote: 'Woman always be dependent until she holds a purse of her own' 
Po ta perkthejme del qe gruaja gjithmone do jete e varur derisa te kete potofolin(rrogen) e vet. Emancipimi fillon te pavarsia, ky eshte themeli mendoj une. 

Nje Grua e emancipuar eshte nje dritare me shume sidomos ne shoqerin tone e cila ka nevoj shume per njerze te emancipuar.

Mendoj se nje Grua e emancipuar eshte ajo e cila peveq shkollimit dhe ngritjes profesionale respekton gjithmon kornizat e etikes njerzore!..

----------


## rudi123

Problemet e femres shqiptare filojne qe ne femijeri te saj.Ajo pergatitet qe e vogel per jeten martesore te mevonshme.Nje femer duhet te gatuaje, te qepe etj...Nje marredhenie per te eshte e  ndaluar se gjykohet jo vetem nga familja e  saj por edhe nga mentaliteti shoqeror sidomos kur jeton ne nje qytet te vogel ose province.Prinderit duhet te vendosin me ke duhet te martohet dhe cfare eshte e mire  ose e keqe per te,edhe pse ajo eshte e rritur dhe mund te vendose vete per veten e saj.Prinderit duket si mbrojtesit e saj qe te duan vetem te miren por ne fakt te shkaterrojne jeten.
Femra trajtohet gjithmone prone e dikujt.Ne fillim e babait dhe me vone e te burrit te vet.Ajo duhet tju sherbeje atyre deri ne fund te jetes se saj.
Nuk e di cfare te drejtash mund te kete nje femer realisht ne keto situata?
Mos te harrojme mentalitetin jo vetem te vendit ku banon por edhe te gjithe Shqiperise.Nqs nje femer kalon disa marredhenie quhet " putane".Ku te gjithe nuk mendojne qe cdo njeri ka te drejte te rregulloje jeten e vet dhe te beje zgjedhjet e tij dhe te beje c'fare mendon ai se eshte mire per te.
Jane dhe shume raste te tjera te ngjashme me te mesipermet  qe vetem per emancipimin e femres nuk tregojne.
Emancipimi i femres , mendoj se eshte nje fjale qe ne Shqiperi ekziston vetem nga ana formale.Shoqeria ku jeton dhe opinioni  rrezojne perpjekjet e saj per tu emancipuar.Kjo eshte e verteta e hidhur...

Irena.B

----------


## Albo

Kjo teme u hap qe ju femrat e forumit te shprehni botekuptimin tuaj mbi realitetin qe rrethon femrat dhe grate shqiptare. Ne kete menyre qe te gjithe te njihen me keto probleme dhe te tregohen me te ndjeshem edhe me mbeshtetes ne ceshtjet qe ju shqetesojne ju si femra.

Nese ne ato qe kam shkruajtur me lart ju kane lene te kuptojne se une i "viktimizoj" me dashje femrat shqiptare, une ju siguroj qe nuk ka qene qellimi. Desha vetem te evidentoja nje problem qe eshte real, i dukshem dhe shume i prekshem per kedo qe merr pjese ne kete forum.

Albo

----------


## rudi123

Sipas thenies tuaj te melartshme, Albo thate se doni qe problemet e femres duhet te tregohen ne menyre qe te tjeret te tregohen te ndjeshem ndaj ketyre problemeve.Ajo qe nuk keni thene eshte sec kuptoni ju me emacipimin e nje femre dhe sipas mendimit tuaj gjithmone, cilat jane problemet qe ajo mund te hase???
Eshte e rendesishme qe dhe mashkulli te kete nje "ndjenje " te problemeve te femres sic eshte psh respektimi i saj etj.Ai duhet te dije se si te sillet ndaj saj ,flasim respektimin e te drejtave elementare .
Pse duhet te ndodhin gjithmone gjerat dhe pastaj te sensibilizohen njerezit??
Para ca kohesh lexova ne gazete qe babai vrau te bijen , sepse ajo kishte ikur nga shtepia me shokun e vet.Kur u  kthye ne shtepi mbas 3 ditesh, babai e "vuri ne vend nderin e goces duke i marre asaj jeten".Kjo goce ishte vetem 22 vjece.
Nje rast tjeter eshte kur babi shet bijen e vet per para duke ua dorezuar trafikanteve te ndryshem .Kjo vajze 14vjecare qe duhet te ishte ne shkolle si gjithe mosha e vet, punon si prostitute rrugeve dhe shetitoreve te Europes.
Raste te tilla ka plot dhe jane vertet te hidhura shume :eshte vertet per te uleritur kur ndodhin gejra te tilla .Por cfare behet edhe pasi ndodhin?Sensibilizohen njerezit ?Ndryshon situata?

----------


## DURRSAKE 4 EVER

Stela2 , kaltersia,devil-girl-uk, rudi etj. Puqem plotesisht me pergjigjet tuja dhe me thon te drejten nuk kam ca pergjigje te jap pasi ju i kini thon te gjitha.
Per mu vetem nji gjo ngelet a do te iki mentaliteti i  prapangel shekullore i shqiptarit (pse e pe ate, me cin ishe duke fol, nga e njef e bla bla bla bla bla)gjona  jane vetem dhimje koke. 
Femra duhet te urdherohet nga te gjith dhe te mos japi urdhra me pak fjale duhet te jete gjithnji ne tutel qe nga mo i madhi e deri tek mo i vogli.
FEMER: jane pese yje qe formojn kte fjale dhe po kape kuptimin athere do e dish se sa vlera ka.
Shifemi ne shkrime te tjera

----------


## Puhiza

Si burrat si grate qe te dy jane bartes te nje virusi qe shkaterron emancipimin e shoqerise. 

Me duket se problemi nuk qendron as tek grate e as tek burrat por me shume tek lidhja historike "e kaluar" qe u rri te koka si cekan burrave dhe grave shqiptare. E c'mund te beje nje grua shqiptare kur imazhi i femres ideale per mashkullin shqiptar eshte nena? Ajo nene qe ka sakrifikuar nje jete  te tere per femijet, bashkeshortin, vjerren, vjerrin, kunata e kuneter e keshtu me radhe.Nenat shqiptare jane vertet per t'u adhuruar, por a kemi te njejten fuqi per te qene dhe ne si ato ne shekullin e 21?  A kemi kohe ne te jemi si ato? A kemi nerva te falim e te durojme aq shume sic benin e bejne ende ato? Sa nga ne ngrihen qe ne pese te mengjesit per te gatuar e per te pastruar? Sa nga ne shtrojne rrobat per gjithe pjesetaret e familjes? Sa nga ne preferojne te rrine ne shtepi nderkohe qe burrat shkojne e bejne "qejf" me shoqeri? Sa nga ne "te emancipuarat" duan te jene te varura ekonomikisht nga burrat? 

E keqja e madhe eshte se ka edhe femra qe kane nje lloj kompleksi perulesie ndaj asaj qe trashegohet, qe u duket normale stagnacioni, qe emancipimin e shohin si gogol.  

Une nuk them te mos ruhen vlerat e familjes tone por me duket se eshte abuzuar shume me gruan, eshte abuzuar deri ne shtazeri. 

Persa kohe mashkulli do te shikoje tek ajo qe ka ne krah imazhin e femres qe sakrifikon gjithe fuqite e saj per te, gjendja nuk ka per te ndryshuar e as te mos pretendojme qe do ndryshoje. E persa kohe femra do te luaje rolin e te vetemohuares per "familjen" do te kemi te njejtat probleme. 


Sa

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Femra shqiptare do te kete probleme per aq kohe sa ajo nuk ka:

1. Pavaresine ekonomike
2. Edukimin

Duke qene se keto me lart jane te paarritshme per pjesen dermuese te femrave (fale "progresit" me hapa vigane te shqiperise sonte te dashur!) femrat shqiptare kane per te mbetur prone e meshkujve.  Te tjerat, si mentaliteti, traditat etj jane vetem llafe.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Plotesisht dakort me ty Cupka qe pavaresia ekonomike dhe edukimi jane thelbesorja apo hapat fillestare si te thuash, qe te cojne drejt emancipimit dhe gradualisht avancimit shoqeror, e megjithate jane pikerisht faktore si tradita e mentaliteti qe pengojne kete avancim. 
Te ndryshosh menyren e te jetuarit duhet ndryshuar menyra e te menduarit.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kaltra, kjo pune nuk ka te beje me shume me menyren e te menduarit sesa me menyren e te vepruarit.  Te siguroj une se mjaft gra shqiptare, edhe pse jane te bindura per mentalitetin e kalbur te shoqerise, nuk thyejne dot barrierat.  C'fare i pengon? Pikerisht, pavaresia ekonomike.

Pastaj eshte dhe pjesa tjeter, qe opresuar deri ne palce, ka humbur vetedijen.  Atehere po qe duhet shoqeria (e emancipuar) ti nxjerre nga balta ku jane mbytur.

Ky eshte nje proces i komplikuar, per vete faktin qe gjendja ekonomiko-politike e shqiperise eshte per te qare halle.  Kur s'ke uje te lahesh, apo elektricitet te ngrohesh, nuk te vete mendja per emancipim moj jo.  Emancipimi vjen nga kultura, dhe kultura eshte pazgjidhshmerisht e lidhur me mireqenien.  :buzeqeshje: 

me te mira,

----------


## Puhiza

Buke e kripe e zemer e bardhe....  :xhemla:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Po asaj "fukarallek, maskarallek" si tja bejme  :buzeqeshje: 

Me thuaj tani, ku shfrytezohen me shume grate, ne lindje (vendet e botes se trete qe s'kane buke te hane psh.  arabi, etiopi, irak, siri etj), apo ne perendim (france itali, usa, gjermani etj) ?????

Nuk po them qe ne perendim maskuliniteti eshte i barabarte me feminitetin, por femrat gezojne nje liri te madhe...dhe tere kjo per shkak se jane zot i vetes.  

 :xhemla:

----------

